# Interview



## Gymgirl21 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey all, i have an interview with Ambuserve coming up soon. any suggestions or comments? i'm a brand new EMT needing experience, so keep that in mind too. thanks


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 14, 2011)

Be confident, not cocky. Be direct, but polite. Don't tell them what you think they want to hear, tell them the truth. Be prepared for standard interview questions ie "Tell me about yourself" "Why do you want to do this job" "What is a flaw of yours" type questions. Smile, shake all the interviewers' hands and introduce yourself to all of them. 

Calm, cool and collected and your golden. I just went through the interview process so I understand the anxiety your feeling.


----------



## PHILIPPOFLOSANGELES (Sep 14, 2011)

Break a leg !


----------



## MedicBender (Sep 14, 2011)

PHILIPPOFLOSANGELES said:


> Break a leg !



Then be prepared to show them the proper way to stabilize and splint the fracture.


----------



## Katy (Sep 14, 2011)

It's okay to feel anxious. Just remember to review and prepare yourself for some of the questions they may ask so you are not completely surprised. Even if they do surprise you with one, just take a deep breath and think about it before you speak. Because many times the nerves we get want it all over ASAP, so we just throw stuff out of our mouths without thinking. Think before you act or say anything. And always, be polite and respectful. Plus, surfing through similar threads here will help ! Good luck !


----------



## Steam Engine (Sep 14, 2011)

Familiarize yourself with the basics of the company, such as where they're located, major contracts that they hold, normal service area, and so forth. That way, if the interviewer asks you something along the lines of, "So, what have you heard about X Ambulance Service?", you'll be able to provide an answer. Not all interviewers will ask this, but it's good to be prepared. Aside from that, the rest of the advice here sounds good...good luck!


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 14, 2011)

Uh, don't break a leg.  Got my protocol rides in and three rides later, I broke my fibula when stepping in a pot hole and haven't ridden EMS since.  Hopefully, back in the saddle soon after next orthopedic visit.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 14, 2011)

Gymgirl21 said:


> Hey all, i have an interview with Ambuserve coming up soon. any suggestions or comments? i'm a brand new EMT needing experience, so keep that in mind too. thanks



I know you're new at this and I had to learn the hard way. But next time, don't say the service you have an interview with; cause then what happens.. Everyone and their mom applies or calls because they know that theyre hiring and you might have just possibly screwed yourself out of a job.  Just a thought...

Anyways its like any other interview, practice makes perfect... Confidence is golden, and run over your emt skills so you can nail any questions the interviewer fires off.. Good luck!


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 14, 2011)

smile and be polite they take most everyone who applies.


----------



## Gymgirl21 (Sep 17, 2011)

I got the job !!!  i go to sign papers this upcoming week.


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

Gymgirl21 said:


> I got the job !!!  i go to sign papers this upcoming week.


Congrats !


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gymgirl21 said:


> I got the job !!!  i go to sign papers this upcoming week.



Congrats if you want a good training shift try to get on a sunday or monday with one of the medics.  It can be more fun than just running on the BLS cars.


----------



## smokey13500 (Oct 9, 2011)

So Katy how was the interview? Do you have your certificate to drive an ambulance?  I am a new EMT that is why I am asking. Thanks


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats


----------

